

Looking for feedback from iPad users on our app - rps

We are looking for some users to beta test our ipad app that gives one touch access and sync to desktop documents. Any idea on best way to find users interested in giving feedback
rps@docsync.net
======
FiddlerClamp
How is this different from and/or better than Dropbox?

Also, from a marketing perspective, I'm sorry but the synthesized "actor"
voices in your promo video are disturbing and off-putting, in my opinion.

------
dwynings
Try creating a betalist profile: <http://betali.st/>.

Before you do that, scrap your current marketing video.

